# Eatin' Sized 'eyes



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

you got me jellous

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Its been a great year locally so far. Good fishing on the trophy 'eye lakes as well as the "numbers" lake. The pic shows the fish we kept of 22 caught in an hour & a half jigging a shoal on tuesday evening.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Keepin' the cheeks I see. We always do that and the last breakfast in Canada we have cheeks and eggs.......Nothing better!!!!!


----------



## CountryKat (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice mess-a-fish. Guess what I'm taking to work for lunch, Walleye


----------

